# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  ABO Advanced Review (ABO Cont. Ed)

## Senorwes1

The Mississippi Association of Dispensing Opticians (MADO) is sponsoring an ABO Advanced Review on Feb. 9 - 10, 2008 in Jackson, MS.  The speaker is Diane Drake.  It will highlight what is on the ABO Advanced Exam and it also counts as ABO continuing education credit.  Even if you're not interested in taking the ABO Advanced Exam, you can still come and receive CE credit.  You can earn up to 8 CE's by attending.    The cost is only $65 for MADO members and $75 for non-members and lunch and snacks will be provided.  For more information, please contact Julie West at jmw1825@aol.com or call her at (228) 860-1825.

----------

